# honest opinions please



## cggomez (Feb 21, 2008)

hello, I am on the verge of enrolling into LCB in Dallas tx. I was wondering if anyone had an opinion on the school at this particular location or maybe any advice before I commit to this place. I really would appreciate any help. Thank you


----------



## benrias (May 2, 2003)

You really need to do a search of the forums. Just type in Le Cordon Bleu and read all the previous posts about LCB. There is A LOT already written (both pro and con) about LCB. Good luck!


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

The biggest piece of advice that I can give (and I seem to be repetitive).

Do not go to a LCB school just because it is a LCB school. Do some research of the school and other options, and if the school truly seems like the best choice for you, go to it. The LCB status SHOULD NOT hold any bearing on your decision whatsoever.


----------



## lessley312 (Apr 30, 2008)

I agree with the person above ^.

"Le Cordon Bleu" is JUST a title. Nothing more. Becoming successful in whatever career you choose has nothing to do with what school you graduated from. If you want this profession, you need to have passion, determination, motivation and creativity. A certificate/diploma/degree from wherever is not going to guarantee you a job at a four-star hotel or restaurant. 

Choose a school that you LIKE. Let's say you love french food/baking. Research some schools that focus on that area of cuisine. Whatever it may be, make sure the education suits you. Ultimately, what you learn at your school is what you're going to present to future employers. You wouldn't want to fall short of their standards. A school name means nothing to them.


----------

